# حمل الان اسبوع الالام كاملا من الحان ومزامير وعظات مع الحان سبت الفرح لابراهيم عياد



## بنت يهوه (5 مايو 2010)

*اسطوانة رووعه لاسبوع الالام وسبت الفرح فهى تتضمن :*
*1- الحان اسبوع الالام كامله للمعلم ابراهيم عياد*
*2-الحان اسبوع الالام لفريق ابو فام*
*3- بعض من مزامير واناجيل اسبوع الالام بلحن الحزاينى للشماس عادل ماهر والشماس برسوم القمص اسحق*
*4- مراثى ارميا لبعض الكهنه والمرتلين*
*5- الجمعه العظيمه بالكامل بور بوينت*
*6- دلال اسبوع الالام*
*7- عظات لقداسة البابا عن اسبوع الالام*
*8- الحان سبت الفرح كاملة للمعلم ابراهيم عياد *​ 

*والاسطوانه فى سبعة اجزاء وهذه هى روابط التحميل*​ 


*الجزء الاول*​ 

*الجزء الثانى*​ 

*الجزء الثالث*​

*الجزء الرابع*​ 

*الجزء الخامس*​ 

*الجزء السادس*​ 
*الجزء السابع*​ 




*منقول للامانة*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 مايو 2010)

اللينكات لا تعمل ​


----------



## kalimooo (6 مايو 2010)




----------



## shinoda3 (19 مارس 2011)

بشكركم يا عساسيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييل


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (19 مارس 2011)

*يغلق لانتهاء مدة اللينكات
سلام ونعمة
*​


----------

